# Problem mit neuem Rechner



## Holyangel (8. April 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, an was das liegen kann, immer wenn ich einen download starte, bricht der sofort wieder ab, erst beim 2ten Versuch startet der download regulär und geht bis zum Ende.
Dies ist z.b. bei updates vom uplay/steam client, auch wenn ich über Firefox eine Date downloade. Jemand eine Ahnung, an was dies liegen kann?


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

Welches Betriebssystem fährst du, welche Firewall ist bei dir aktiv. War das schon immer so?
System neu aufgesetzt, usw.?
Da fehlt ein wenig Info Input um Hilfe zu geben.
Wichtig ist Software Input, in deinem Fall scheint es nicht von der Hardware abhängig zu sein, außer dein Router muckt rum.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2016)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, an was das liegen kann, immer wenn ich einen download starte, bricht der sofort wieder ab, erst beim 2ten Versuch startet der download regulär und geht bis zum Ende.
> Dies ist z.b. bei updates vom uplay/steam client, auch wenn ich über Firefox eine Date downloade. Jemand eine Ahnung, an was dies liegen kann?


Schwer zu sagen. Sind denn sämtliche Treiber aktuell? Chipsatz, LAN, USB... usw. ?  Windows neu installiert für den neuen Rechner?


----------



## Holyangel (8. April 2016)

habe den Rechner inkl treiber so installieren lassen. Habe aktuell Win 7 64 bit home premium und Virenscanner/Firewall Bullguard.

Wie kann ich denn sehen, ob die Treiber aktuell sind? Also Grafikkarte ist es, da dort eine die Tage neue Version kam und ich informiert worden bin, dass ich diese downladen kann...


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2016)

Holyangel schrieb:


> habe den Rechner inkl treiber so installieren lassen. Habe aktuell Win 7 64 bit home premium und Virenscanner/Firewall Bullguard.
> 
> Wie kann ich denn sehen, ob die Treiber aktuell sind? Also Grafikkarte ist es, da dort eine die Tage neue Version kam und ich informiert worden bin, dass ich diese downladen kann...


  beim Mainboardhersteller das Modell suchen und dann mal die Treiber für Win7 runterladen, die es da gibt, außer so was wie RAID, was man nicht braucht. Und mach mal die Firewall aus, vlt ist die schuld


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

Jo, war auch so wie oben schon geschrieben einer meiner ersten Gedanken, die Firewall, die blockt eventuell zuerst und braucht zu lange um den Stream freizuschalten.
Schalte die mal aus, also komplett deinstallieren, keine Angst, ist die aus springt automatisch die Windows Firewall an, die in 99% aller PC Systeme vollkommen ausreicht. Nicht zu verwechseln mit der Windows Inti Viren Software, die ist Müll.


----------



## Holyangel (9. April 2016)

Danke, werde das mal beides testen


----------



## Holyangel (10. April 2016)

Also, das mit der Firewall hat leider nicht funktioniert, Fehlerdiagnose beim Router wurden auch keine Fehler gefunden... und wollte ich noch den neusten Treiber für mein Mainboard installieren, hab aber da irgendwie nichts gefunden.

Hab die MSI Z170A Gaming M3
Finde da diese Seite
https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z170A-GAMING-M3.html#down-driver&Win7 64
Was muss ich da downloaden? Oder einfach alles?


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2016)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Also, das mit der Firewall hat leider nicht funktioniert, Fehlerdiagnose beim Router wurden auch keine Fehler gefunden... und wollte ich noch den neusten Treiber für mein Mainboard installieren, hab aber da irgendwie nichts gefunden.
> 
> Hab die MSI Z170A Gaming M3
> Finde da diese Seite
> ...


  du musst halt erst Windows 7 64Bit auswählen, dann bekommst du ne Liste mit den Treibern. Von denen würde ich nehmen:

On-Board Audio Drivers => Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
On-Board LAN Drivers => Killer Network Driver (driver only)
Others Drivers => Intel Management Engine Driver+Microsoft hotfix und Intel USB3.0 Driver
System & Chipset Drivers => Intel Chipset Driver


Und am besten den Intel Chipset als erstes installieren.


----------



## Holyangel (13. April 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## Holyangel (13. April 2016)

Hat leider nichts gebracht, den USB Treiber konnte ich nicht installieren, gab eine Fehlermeldung, dass Mindestanforderungen nicht erfüllt werden (hab aber usb 3). Beim realtek High definition Audio Driver gab es nur ein XP und Win 7 (inkl Vista) Verzeichnuis... ist letzteres mit Win 10 zu installieren?

Ansonsten habe ich die anderen Treiber installiert


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2016)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Hat leider nichts gebracht, den USB Treiber konnte ich nicht installieren, gab eine Fehlermeldung, dass Mindestanforderungen nicht erfüllt werden (hab aber usb 3). Beim realtek High definition Audio Driver gab es nur ein XP und Win 7 (inkl Vista) Verzeichnuis... ist letzteres mit Win 10 zu installieren?
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich die anderen Treiber installiert


  also, allein dass es beim Installieren Fehler gibt, deutet auf ein größeres Problem hin. Hast du denn das neueste BIOS installiert fürs Board?


----------



## Holyangel (14. April 2016)

Nein habe ich nicht... 
Wäre das AMI Bios vom 2016-02-26 oder?
einfach downloaden und ausführen, oder muss ich dabei noch etwas beachten?


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2016)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Nein habe ich nicht...
> Wäre das AMI Bios vom 2016-02-26 oder?
> einfach downloaden und ausführen, oder muss ich dabei noch etwas beachten?


  lies mal das Handbuch, wie das bei dem Modelle genau geht. Bei modernen Boards kannst du das normalerweise per USB-Stick machen. Dazu entpackst du den Inhalt des Downloads (ist eine Zip-Datei) auf einen USB-Stick, startest den PC neu, drückst dann eine taste, um in das "Flash"-Menü zu kommen (manche haben auch im UEFI/BIOS-Menü einen Flashmenüpunkt), und dann führst du den Flash aus. Die Datei wird vom Board dann auch erkannt, ob sie überhaupt korrekt ist. ich weiß nicht, ob du bei dem Download einfach den Ordner auf den Stick entpacken musst oder vlt NUR die BIOS-Datei, die wiederum in dem Ordner ist, der in der Zip ist.

Lade vor dem Flashen im Bios vlt auch mal die Standardeinstellungen, bevor du anfängst.


----------

